# IP QoS Downstream



## flakis05 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn154/flakis05_08/QoS.jpg

that link will direct you to a photo of what I need help.
So what do i put on those questions, so my computer will be the higher priority to receive the bandwidth

(I'm doing this because sometimes I can't play my online video game(League of Legends) because of a high ping). I just want the necessary bandwidth so I can have a stable ping.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what are the listed choices in 3,4 and 5?


----------



## flakis05 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> what are the listed choices in 3,4 and 5?


3.
Protocol: All, TCP, UDP, GRE, ICMP
TOS BIT Value: All, 0, 1(Low), 2, 3, 4(Medium), 5, 6, 7(High)

4. Source: Any, Custom
If Custom;
Source Ip: 0.0.0.0
Source Netmask: 0.0.0.0
Source Port Range: 0 to 0

5. Destination: Any, Custom
If Custom;
Destination Ip: 0.0.0.0
Destination Netmask: 0.0.0.0
Destination Port Range: 0 to 0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

3. protocol is all, TOS would be 5 [express forwarding]

4. source would be any

5. distination would be the static ip of your pc

You can see the tos values here

Implementing Quality of Service Policies with DSCP  [QoS Packet Marking] - Cisco Systems


----------



## flakis05 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> 3. protocol is all, TOS would be 5 [express forwarding]
> 
> 4. source would be any
> 
> ...


What should I put for port range in #5?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

0-65,535 which are all known and above ports


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would forward the ports only for the game below:

https://support.leagueoflegends.com/entries/20133372-port-forwarding


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Port forwarding? Thought we were working on QoS preference not just a particular game.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I meant use the ports in the QOS for the game only as it is that needs the higher priority.

sorry i wasn't clear enough.


----------

